# Injured Pigeon found on my porch last night.



## Spooty (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not really a bird person and I really don't know what to do here. I tried talking to a vet but apparently they don't attend to "wild" birds.

I found him/her last night while letting the dogs out. I don't know if he flew into the side of my house or what. But, it seems like he may be injured or even paralyzed. He keeps slouching over to one side and he/she is not walking. The bird tried to fly, he's really trying to.

Symptoms include:
-Heavy weathered breathing
-Slouching over to one side
-Not moving
-Right leg is flaccid
-not eating

His left leg looks ok but it really can't tell if the birds sick, or maybe he just struck my house. I layed some bedding down in a pet carrier and put him inside. He seems to be moving his wings to try and get around. But he's not eating or drinking the water I gave him.

Take that back just went out there to take some pictures of him for you guys/gals. I moved the water bowl near him more then dipped my fingers in it to try and get his attention. He immediately used his wings to shimmy over to the water. Then he puffed his chest out at me, whatever that means.



















Anyway, hope someone can help me. Or more importantly, the bird.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please bring the bird inside as it is very helpless on the porch given the condition it is in.
Do you have a kennel you can put it in?
Where are you located just in case we have a member near-bu that can help you?
Thank you for all you've none so far for this poor little bird.


----------



## Spooty (Jun 21, 2008)

It's in a small kettle now. I live in Cleveland Ohio, and yes I'm bringing it in the house.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

First of all, thanks for caring...........most people wouldn't..........it's hard to say right off what the problem might be. Can you tell us where you are? We've got SOO many members all over that with a little luck, someone might be near you.
What are you trying to feed him? It's good he took a drink. Dehydration can take them out really quick. Can you describe what his droppings look like? Don't worry........we ask EVERYBODY that.....it's can be a good indicator of whats going on.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I see Charis and I posted at the same time..........sorry.......


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Let's put on our thinking caps, Renee. Who do we have in Cleveland ?


----------



## Spooty (Jun 21, 2008)

His droppings look like normal bird poop to me. Like I said, I know nothing of pigeons besides what I just read here in the last, oh I don't know hour or so.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Spooty said:


> His droppings look like normal bird poop to me. Like I said, I know nothing of pigeons besides what I just read here in the last, oh I don't know hour or so.


We're working on getting you some help..........well, the droppings..........should look like this or at least close. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8080&d=1201281686


----------



## Spooty (Jun 21, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> We're working on getting you some help..........well, the droppings..........should look like this or at least close.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8080&d=1201281686


Yeah I don't think I've seen anything like that. More watery I should say if I would guess correctly. The bird seems a little rested at least. He's got his face stuff in his chest and he's sleeping.

Oh also, I tried giving him some fruit, veggies, sunflower seeds. He doesn't seem to be going for it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Spooty said:


> Yeah I don't think I've seen anything like that. More water I should say if I would guess correctly. The bird seems a little rested at least. He's got his face stuff in his chest and he's sleeping.
> 
> Oh also, I tried giving him some fruit, veggies, sunflower seeds. He doesn't seem to be going for it.


They don't really eat fruit...............you could also try some water with a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar...........
Does he feel thin? If he's not actually starving, food may not be a top priority right away. 
They are seed eaters.........but let's hold off for a little bit.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Checking in to let you know I'm still working on it. Could you call the vet you take your dog to and ask for a referral?


----------



## Spooty (Jun 21, 2008)

The bird seems a little hefty to me. Definitely doesn't look malnourished at all. I tried getting a look underneath the bird earlier but it wasn't having that. =0)

I'm sticking around.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK. I've found a place for you to take the bird.
Lake Erie Nature Center
28728 Wolf Rd.
Bay Village Ohio
440-871-2900

I just spoke with them and they can have one of their rehabbers look at the pigeon if you can take it there. I didn't ask the hours so I suggest you call first. I would do it right away, if you can, I think the clock is ticking for this bird.
Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Spooty (Jun 21, 2008)

Hope it doesn't cost me an arm and a leg, I'm practically broke. Alright I guess Birdys going on a road trip. 

Just called them and now I am on my way up there. Thank you by the way Charis. _and lovebirds_


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think they accept arms or legs!
I suspect it's donations optional. Even a small one would mean a difference as most rehab centers operate with volunteers and donations. If you can't, I'm sure that will be ok too.


----------



## Spooty (Jun 21, 2008)

Charis said:


> I don't think they accept arms or legs!
> I suspect it's donations optional. Even a small one would mean a difference as most rehab centers operate with volunteers and donations. If you can't, I'm sure that will be ok too.


Lol, well when I get back I'll make sure to come here and update you fellas/ladies.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Spooty said:


> Lol, well when I get back I'll make sure to come here and update you fellas/ladies.


and with your legs and arms, please.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*Shoot!!!*

somebody should have typed louder yesterday!!!!! okay, so what was the outcome?? what did they say?? and who was the rehabber you met with, because i know one of them, at that center - very cool chick, very nice.

whatever comes up, if you need help, i'm here. well, NOW i am anyway! i live in cleveland, have a dog daycare in lakewood, and have a pigeon that was mangled and found in a parking lot. that was....three months ago? the folks on here, and then an avian vet out in north ridgeville saved trooper's little life. and he is now preening himself in his five foot long 'villa' here in the living room, after sleeping in mom's bed under the edge of the comforter last night.....

alright, so i'll be waiting for the report along with everyone else here.... hurry up and fill us in!!!


----------

